# Software zum Video erstellen

## Vortex375

Hi zusammen,

ich habe vor aus Urlaubsvideos und -fotos ein paar Clips zusammenzustellen. Ich will diese außerdem mit Musik untermalen und an paar Stellen Text einfügen können. Großartige Effekte brauch ich nicht, einfache Über und -Einblendungen sollten aber möglich sein.

Gibt es da (verwendbare) freie Programme? Es muss nicht unbedingt idiotensicheres klicki-bunti sein, wenn es etwas Einarbeitungszeit braucht wäre mir das recht, solange es funktioniert (aber je einfacher desto besser  :Wink:  ).

Meine Versuche mit cinelerra oder jahshaka waren bisher eher ernüchternd (genaugenommen habe ich keines der Programme auch nur zum laufen gebracht).

Wer hat nen heißen Tipp für mich?  :Smile: 

----------

## menschi

*  media-video/kino

      Latest version available: 1.0.0

      Size of files: 5,300 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kinodv.org/

      Description:   Kino is a non-linear DV editor for GNU/Linux

      License:       GPL-2

teste das mal, sollte das sein was du suchst  :Smile: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Empfehlung aus der Zeitschrift LinuxUser 06/2007, leider nicht in Portage (evtl. in Layman):

http://www.jahshaka.org/

In selbiger Zeitschrift ist übrigens eine Anleitung zu dem sehr funktionsreichen Programm.

Siehr Dir mal den beitrag zum ebuild an: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559585-highlight-jahshaka.html

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.jahshaka.org/ 

 

Ich hoffe das Programm ist inzwischen ausgereifter. Bei meinem letzten Versuch hab ich außer einem Splash-Screen mit anschließendem Segfault nicht viel zu sehen bekommen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Ähm, gibt's denn irgendwo ein funktionierendes ebuild?

EDIT2: Boah ich glaub ich geb Jahshaka gleich wieder auf. Sogar die Homepage ist ein einziges Chaos. Da steht auf der Front-Page fett "Jahplayer 0.2.0 Released!" und drüber (ein bisschen kleiner) "Click here to Download jahplayer v3". Der Link bringt einen dann wieder zur Download Seite von 0.2.0.

Dabei handelt es sich vielleicht noch um einen Tippfehler, aber wer kann mir erklären warum ich die Binaries für "2.0 RC4" runterladen kann, aber Sourcen gibt's nur für "2.0 RC3"???

----------

## SvenFischer

Da auch die ebuilds noch nicht so ausgereft sind, habe ich eine Installation auch auf standby gesetzt. Aber reizen würde mich das auch!

Schau mal, ob es eine Live-Distri mit jashaka gibt, dann kann man unkompliziert antesten.

----------

## blice

1) Kino ist müll

2) jashaka ist müll - wenn es überhaupt geht dann nur qualvoll für ein paar bilder (ist nämlich kein VIDEO editor, nur eine bessere Slideshow)

Lad Dir "Main Actor 5' und Kauf Dir die Seriennummer bei Mainconcept.

Oder boote einfach mal für die 3-4 Stunden ins Windows und nimm das Programm das bei der Cam bei war .

(Freies) Linux und Video klappt einfach noch nicht. 

ps: Sorry an alle Opportunisten - aber is einfach so.

----------

## Earthwings

kdenlive wäre noch da, hat das mal jemand ausprobiert? Ich bisher nicht, schnorre mir zur Zeit immer nen Mac mit iMovie  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *blice wrote:*   

> 1) Kino ist müll
> 
> 2) jashaka ist müll - wenn es überhaupt geht dann nur qualvoll für ein paar bilder (ist nämlich kein VIDEO editor, nur eine bessere Slideshow)
> 
> Lad Dir "Main Actor 5' und Kauf Dir die Seriennummer bei Mainconcept.
> ...

 

So würd ich das nicht formulieren. Etwas, das tatsächlich nicht klappt, ist PowerPoint und Videos.

----------

## firefly

kdenLive, Kino, Pitivi und Cinelerra

----------

## Vortex375

kdenLive lässt sich wunderbar installieren und segfaultet erst, wenn ich versuche eine Datei (Clip) zu meinem Projekt hinzuzufügen. Und es segfaultet immer, egal welches Format ich versucht hab.

Werd wohl nocht Pitivi ausprobieren, aber:

```

# emerge -pv pitivi

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.7  USE="-debug -doc" 713 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.6.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.67  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.8  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10  33 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gnonlin-0.10.8  361 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng-0.10.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.15-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.67  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1  USE="hal ipv6 samba ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.62.001-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc -esd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.16  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="-debug -doc -jpeg" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.16.2  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5  USE="-debug" 357 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/pitivi-0.10.3  USE="-debug" 301 kB

```

*heul*  :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: Achja, bei kdenlive krieg ich das:

```
kdenlive: WARNING:  ++++ WARNING, UNABLE TO CREATE MLT PRODUCER

KCrash: Application 'kdenlive' crashing...

kdenlive: Fatal IO error: client killed

QSocketNotifier: Multiple socket notifiers for same socket 4 and type read

ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 27163, errno = 9

```

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit pitivi. Es startet nicht. Ich krieg nur das:

```
$ pitivi

Error:  Icon 'misc' not present in theme

```

... und wegen sowas startet das nicht?? Ich bin schon wieder äußerst frustriert...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## hurra

Ich kann nur blice unterstützen.

MainActor funktioniert hier problemlos. Die anderen gar nicht.

----------

## kries

Ich verwende Kino fürs capturing und simples schneiden. Cinelerra (cinelerra-cvs) für komplexeres.

Speziell Kino ist sehr gut und läuft stabil.

Hast du beide nicht zum laufen gebracht? Welche Fehlermeldugnen kriegst du?

----------

## SvenFischer

Das Cinelerra aus dem Profilager kommt ist mir bekannt, aber das es stabil läuft ist mir neu. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

----------

## kries

hilfe misverständnis!

das stabil hat sich auf kino bezogen.

cinelerra ist leider sehr instabil :/, also oft speichern.

----------

## Vortex375

Also ich finde "Profiwerkzeug" und "extrem instabil" passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.

Naja egal. Ich habe jedenfalls weder kdenlive noch Pitivi zum laufen gebracht. Speziell der Fehler bei Pitivi sieht aber eher trivial aus. Weiß da keiner ne Lösung?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe auch lange gegrübelt. Soll auch intuitiv bedienbar sein. Bei kdenlive steige ich nicht dahinter. Cinelerra noch weniger. Zum Schneiden nehme ich avidemux. Das ist simpel. Und zum DVD erstellen habe ich vr Zeiten mal DVD Styler ausprobiert. War nicht schlecht. Letztens war ich auf der Seite von qdvdauthor. Da gibt es auch eine video-Anleitung. Scheint auf den ersten Blick das beste für mich zu sein. http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net/

----------

## UTgamer

Ich möchte meine gemischte Linksammlung für die Hartgesottenen vorstellen (einiges sind auch nur Codec-Notizen):

http://www.thmoritz.de/linux/video.php

http://www.pro-linux.de/t_multimedia/dvd-video-disk.html

http://kdenlive.sourceforge.net/roadmap.php

Heiseforen Benutzerkommentar

http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/

http://handbrake.m0k.org/

http://untrepid.com/acidrip/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-117709-highlight-kdenlive.html

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76451

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76890

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80334

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80396

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83801

http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=119574

http://www.pl-berichte.de/berichte/video.html

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/7439.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307422.html

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/8433.html

http://www.openvideotoaster.org/

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/66963

http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71181

http://mysettopbox.tv/knoppmyth.html

http://gv4l.sourceforge.net/

Wie gesagt die Links sind etwas gemixt, aber evtl. findet ihr etwas brauchbares.  :Wink: 

Ich habe mich selbst noch nicht in das Thema eingearbeitet, obwohl es mich auch interessiert, hatte anfangs zuviele Negativerfahrungen.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich will ja net nerven, aber weiß keiner wie ich Pitivi (oder kdenlive) zum laufen kriegen könnte? Dieses "Error:  Icon 'misc' not present in theme " nervt mich schon ein wenig...

----------

## blice

ich weiss nicht mehr wie ichs hingekriegt hatte, aber pitivi lief halbwegs.

- beschränkte formatwahl , s.ä. wie kino

- instabil

Ich habe zwecks Geburtstagvideo allen krams unter linux probiert von cinellera, kino, kdenlive, pitivi, jashaka, avidemux, transcode, tovid uvm   (alles was irgendwie im netz unter "video" stand" 

. sogar Cinepaint (welches eigentlich nur ein schlechteres gimp ist)

Für mpeg1/2  geht unter Linux "Mainactor" - Einfacher, besser, komfortabler und stabiler ist es allerdings immer noch, das dual-booted-windows zu starten - das programm von der Cam zu nehmen (Ulead bzw Pinnacle) 

Selbst die Budget-ich-schenk-den-kram-zur-cam versionen reissen 100mal mehr als die linux-versuche. 

Traurig aber wahr - die einzige andere möglichkeit wäre dann nur noch ein UNIX/Solaris/MacOs mit profisoftware, aber da bist Du erst ab ca 600.-¤ dabei...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> - beschränkte formatwahl , s.ä. wie kino 

 

Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, so groß wie die auf der Homepage tönen. Außerdem basiert das doch auf Gstreamer...

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich will ja net nerven, aber weiß keiner wie ich Pitivi (oder kdenlive) zum laufen kriegen könnte? Dieses "Error:  Icon 'misc' not present in theme " nervt mich schon ein wenig...

 Ich habe das einfach installiert und gestartet. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja in Deinem kde-theme.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie bringst Du die Filme auf die Festplatte?

----------

